
Tesla Delivered Just 208 Model X Last Quarter - doczoidberg
http://recode.net/2016/01/03/tesla-delivered-just-208-of-its-model-x-crossovers-last-quarter/
======
aurizon
Line startup debugging, supply optimization. They have loads of orders. I
expect them to ramp up very quickly

